# my weekend



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

so i had no work for friday boss says enjoy your 4 day weekend !

phone rings buddy says hay can you do a cieling job for a lady about a 1/2 hour away she needs a price i say no sweat 25 a hour for me and my helper be there sat. :thumbsup:

sat. morning show up and the furniture is still in the house so theres 50 bucks plus gas just for the trip 

sun. stop at lowes decide to buy a hawk & a couple trowels never used them before also some dawn soap for the mud back at the job everything is out but 2 couches not a big deal so we masked scraped sanded and top coated the lid in 5 hours 250 bucks each plus drive time :thumbup:

by the way you guys can keep those hawk and trowels :furious:

how much soap per box of mud ?

so today going to finish sand and texture and she decided to have me paint inside and out and refinish hard wood floors so ill be there a few more weekends 

any one want free cheap azz hawk &trowels !


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

If the muds to thin the hawk and trowel will suck, it needs to be stiff so it holds itself up.
The old, its only a small job which grows to be a big job trick, huh
Sometimes i get played like that too. Make sure the owner has the money to pay for it and wasnt only allowing for a small job, that can be difficult.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

shes been a peach no issues at all she pays cash every day !


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

got the lid sanded and textured today pics on profile but how much soap per box o mud ? :whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

you weren't using curved trowels were you. those are useless for skimming. in fact i have no need for them at all. but i do looooove my 14.5" curry stainless trowel. i am useless with a knife and pan. too slow and its always spilling off the side of the knife. i'm a trowel man. it just feels natural to me. i am okay at using my knives with a hawk though. i'm just better at placing the mud on the part of the blade i need it on that way.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

No curved trowels flat hard trowels and a 13 by13 hawk

I'll chalk it up as a lesson learned !


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> got the lid sanded and textured today pics on profile but how much soap per box o mud ? :whistling2:


depends on what brand of box mud u get. i use ruco and i put about 12-16 oz per a box. And i also use soap and i just do a quick squirt. I use to put a lot of soap in but it started burning my eyes when i sanded.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

yea i got a drop of mud on my lip spent the rest of the day tasting soap:yes:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

but loved how smooth it was gliding on the wall


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike, did you or your buddy have a lead abatement card? the new law was april 22 I think, if the house was prior 78 you might have got in trouble. just saying ya know, be careful.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Mike, did you or your buddy have a lead abatement card? the new law was april 22 I think, if the house was prior 78 you might have got in trouble. just saying ya know, be careful.


 house built in 1984 i am carefull when it comes to stuff like that lost a couple family members to cancer in 1989 i think from asbestos both OLD SCHOOL rockers my granpa built his own version of the modern texture rig many moons ago and it still pumps to this day but thanks for the heads up i should look into a card !


----------

